# UFC 91: Couture vs. Lesnar!



## AceHBK

Randy Couture will defend his title against Brock Lesnar November 15.
Your thoughts!??!

Ok I have 2 issues with this...

1. How did Brock become a #1 contender?!?!?!?!  

2. Isn't Noguiera the interim champ and is scheduled to defend the title against Frank Mir after TUF???

Something smells real fishy here.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=7012&zoneid=13



.


----------



## thetruth

Randy will have his hands full.  I don't think either sylvia or gonzaga were close to being as powerful as Lesner.  I don't doubt Randy's ability to win though.   I'd love to see Randy vs Minotauro or Mir too.   His body surely can't last forever.   Randy vs Fedor is still the fight we all wanna see given how he destroyed Sylvia.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Andrew Green

Nog and Mir are commited to the stupid reality show until December.

Which is might I add, stupid.  Champions should be defending the belt, not engaging in zany antics for a Big Brother rip off that doesn't even have hot girls in it.


----------



## teekin

Come on Andrew, stop beating around the bush and tell us how you really feel!
 Lori


----------



## Makalakumu

I can't believe that!  Having Lesnar go for the title is insulting to all the people who have fought so hard for the records to actually deserve a title shot.  This kind of publicity stunt makes me not want to watch the UFC.

My only consolation is that I think Couture will win.  I hope he chokes Lesnar out.


----------



## AceHBK

Giving Lesnar a title shot takes a lot of credability away from the UFC in my eyes and if I was in the heavyweiht division right now I'd be pissed.

This move shows that MMA needs a ranking system now more than ever.  This is just a total joke now.  I swear if Couture looses I will swear it is fixed.  What happens afterwards???  If Couture wins he will then fight Noguiera/Mir winner.  But doesnt Couture want out of the UFC to fight Fedor?

This is such a damn joke.


----------



## Skpotamus

I think this is Dana White's way of sticking it to Coutore.  Now he has to fight a VERY big guy that most people think is a joke to get a chance at the fight with Fedor (not to mention fighting Nogueira after he submits mir).  

Coutore left the heavyweight division because he had trouble with the bigger, stronger guys overpowering him(ricco rodriguez, Josh barnett).  Now he's going to fight an even bigger opponent than the ones that beat him at heavyweight before.  Granted, lesner is still green, but the toll of fighting someone that big at age 45 after a lifetime of combat sports could be bad.  

After lesner, the winner of the nogueira and Mir fight will be waiting to unify the heavyweight title.  Meaning the Fedor fight is probably a good two years off if it happens at all.


----------



## Brian S

WTF? That's stupid. I'm sad to see Randy back with the ufc. He's Not too old to take Lesnar to school.


----------



## terryl965

Lesner I hope gets his *** kicked


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

First off in no way does Lesnar warrant a title fight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Secondly this is a bad fight for Couture.  Even a raw Lesnar will give him utter fits based on size and strength.  I am surprised that Randy is taking this fight.


----------



## punisher73

I can understand Randy having a tune up fight since it's been awhile since he's fought.  But, I would not make it a title fight with someone as new as Lesner.

That being said, Mir handled Lesnar pretty well so I think Randy should be able to as well.  On some level Lesnar is a big name because of his WWE experience so it can draw more fans to the UFC and later the Randy v. Fedor fight.

I still don't agree with it though, just trying to see the marketing aspect.


----------



## tko4u

think about it like this, who else would he fight? do you want to see him fight herring? just lost. kongo? lost to herring. who else is out there? Nogeira and mir are tied up til december, and randy is not getting younger.

Also, think bout it, they want to SELL! what fight sells bigger than lesnar vs couture? like it or not, lesnar draws a HUGE crowd, and its coutures return. 

In the end, I think it is a horrible matchup for randy. Lesnar has 50 lbs on him and is faster, younger, hits harder. I swore I would never count randy out after last time, but I am having a hard time seeing how he could win.


----------



## bluekey88

Am I mistaken or doesn't Lesnar have a LOSING MMA record?  I've seen three fights, only one of which he won.  How does that warrant a title shot?

Sheesh.

peace,
Erik


----------



## Nolerama

I agree with everyone in how Lesnar is not worthy of a title fight. He's only around to gain pro wrestling fans. "The Natural" vs. "Senor Steriod" (come on, now... he's juicing like a mofo) is not something I'd pay to see.

But this might be a little against the grain here: Lesnar could be a tomato can opponent before Couture's bigger, and better fights. That might be a little risky IMHO, because I agree wholeheartedly: Lesnar brings down the credibility of the UFC at this point in time. He hasn't earned anything.

If Lesnar wins, it all depends on how he defeats Couture. I doubt that will happen, though.


----------



## MattJ

Brian R. VanCise said:


> First off in no way does Lesnar warrant a title fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly this is a bad fight for Couture. Even a raw Lesnar will give him utter fits based on size and strength. I am surprised that Randy is taking this fight.


 
Spot on in both points.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Skpotamus said:


> I think this is Dana White's way of sticking it to Coutore. Now he has to fight a VERY big guy that most people think is a joke to get a chance at the fight with Fedor (not to mention fighting Nogueira after he submits mir).
> 
> Coutore left the heavyweight division because he had trouble with the bigger, stronger guys overpowering him(ricco rodriguez, Josh barnett). Now he's going to fight an even bigger opponent than the ones that beat him at heavyweight before. Granted, lesner is still green, but the toll of fighting someone that big at age 45 after a lifetime of combat sports could be bad.
> 
> After lesner, the winner of the nogueira and Mir fight will be waiting to unify the heavyweight title. Meaning the Fedor fight is probably a good two years off if it happens at all.


 
I thought Randy left because he found out he wasn't getting paid what some other non-champion fighters were making, not because he couldn't handle the fighters. 

Anyway, The Heavy Weight division needs something...it doesn't have a lot of great fighters in it. Lesnar was a NCAA college wrestling champ before WWE and based on what I saw in his last fight, hits like a Mac Truck. I think he's good for the division, but I'll be pulling for the Natural.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

So down the road we may have the unfortunate fate of watching Lesnar and Kimbo. :barf:


----------



## AceHBK

Lesnar was going to face Congo but he is hurt and can't take the fight.

Im sorry but Lesnar's 1 win wasn't impressive.  He just layed on Herring.  One good punch and then proceeded to lay on him like a rug and just punch.

I don't have a problem with him fighting Couture but I do have a problem with it being for the title.  Couture has everything to lose and nothing to win.  If Randy wants out of the UFC so bad why is he even taking this fight???  If he wins he still has another fight against the Nougiera/Mir winner.  This throws off possibly any chance of him fighting Fedor.

_I hate to say it but what if there is a backroom deal. Couture has agreed to lose to Lesnar by split decision(pride and potential fight with Fedor makes him refuse to get either KO'd or submitted by Lesnar).  With the loss he is free to join Affliction (so he can face Fedor) and then Brock gets the push as the man who beat Couture and it drives his stock up.  Win/Win for both parties._

You guys may think I'm crazy but really think about it.  There has to be something going on in the backrooms of the UFC.  Randy was totally done with UFC and stated more than once that Fedor is the only fight he wants.  UFC has too much invested into Lesnar to have him lose again and be called a bust.  They have to find a way to get him over.

I'd rather see Ricco Rodriguez in there.  UFC is starting to become like boxing.  People who have no damn business getting title shots are getting them.  I know Dana wants to give fans what they want but at the same time you have to be fair to the fighters and give them their respect.

This is just one of the match ups I have a problem with right along with Kenny Florian not being able to get a title shot against BJ Penn.  The way it is going now, Florian won't get a title shot till maybe mid next year.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Brian R. VanCise said:


> First off in no way does Lesnar warrant a title fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly this is a bad fight for Couture. Even a raw Lesnar will give him utter fits based on size and strength. I am surprised that Randy is taking this fight.


 He's got to in order to fulfill his contract and get the hell out of it.

Dana is really sticking it to him.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Brian R. VanCise said:


> So down the road we may have the unfortunate fate of watching Lesnar and Kimbo. :barf:


 Kimbo wouldn't fight Lesnar.


----------



## Brian S

I sure hope there is no conspiracy.

 I'm pulling for CPT.America!!


----------



## MJS

AceHBK said:


> Randy Couture will defend his title against Brock Lesnar November 15.
> Your thoughts!??!
> 
> Ok I have 2 issues with this...
> 
> 1. How did Brock become a #1 contender?!?!?!?!
> 
> 2. Isn't Noguiera the interim champ and is scheduled to defend the title against Frank Mir after TUF???
> 
> Something smells real fishy here.
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=7012&zoneid=13
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Hmmm...maybe I'm just missing something here, but what happened to the days of people having to fight their way to the top of the food chain??  I mean, Randy has been in MMA a hell of alot longer than Lesnar.  One would think that he'd have to fight others and work his way to someone like Randy.  

IMO, this is an attempt to either fast track someone or just to draw in more fans, although I dont think that the UFC is hurting for cash or a fanbase.  

As to who will win...I got my bet with Randy!!!  Lesnar is a big, strong man, but IMO it takes a bit more than that to really do well and make people...well, me at least  go ohh and ahh! I just don't see Lesnars skill anywhere near Randy.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I think it will be an interesting fight. It will definitely show how much Lesnar has learned.


----------



## Andrew Green

sgtmac_46 said:


> He's got to in order to fulfill his contract and get the hell out of it.
> 
> Dana is really sticking it to him.




I could be wrong, but I'm under the impression this is a new contract.


----------



## TheArtofDave

*What you also have to remember is the UFC's Heavyweight Division really doesn't have much right now. So Couture vs Lesnar is a big money fight, and also gets the fans to talking. Win for the promoters, and the fight should be interesting which is a win for the fans and should go the entire 5 rounds. However I don't believe we'll see a decision.*

*If you count the win before Lesnar came to the UFC he is 2-1 in his MMA career. And I saw the Herring fight. Lesnar controlled Herring. Aren't you suppose to be strong, and athletic in the heavyweight division? Herring was no small guy, its up to anybody fighting Lesnar to overcome his strength, and inexperience. *

*I hear a lot of critcism toward Brock but its clear he is serious about his MMA career, and he is now 260-265 which has to be some what better than the 285 when he was in the WWE. And don't blame Brock for seeking respect and credilibity. If Brock wins the title he'll have to defend it all the time. He'll be put to the absolute test, and for once we'll see a heavyweight division that will draw the other heavyweights out to fight Brock. What's wrong with giving the heavyweight division a little life.*

*Randy has to take this fight to finish, or get close to finishing his contractual obligations, and it was my understanding that Randy renogiatied his own contract, just before he had his grievance, and left.*

*So its clear that Brock has a big test to overcome. But he has plenty of time to prepare to find out what the best plan of attack is, and Brock is going to follow his corner right down to a tee so we'll see where it gets him. *

*I actually don't mind it being for the title. The title fight will bring in a hell of a lot more viewers. Brock though has to understand he can't focus on over powering Couture though. He has to use strategy. Even at 45 Couture can be dangerous, but he also may be a little rusty from just returning. His conditioning will be interesting to see if it still holds up after his absense.*

*I'll probably get this event for the Lesnar/Couture fight. It will be like an extra birthday present for me since its 2 days after mine. Maybe I can get my friend to take me so we can all celebrate by watching it.*


----------



## AceHBK

I smell a conspiracy.

A guy doesn't go on tv and write a book and tell everyone he wants out of the UFC and how Zuffa are snakes, etc.  He doesn't go on and say that he only wants to fight Fedor and no one else b/c that is the only challenge only to do a complete 180 and take some more fights with the UFC.  The guy goes and has a role in the movie Red belt and then stars in The Scorpion King 2.  He wanted out of the UFC and now to turn around and take fights with low caliber talent where you have nothing to gain and everything to lose??  Something smells fishy.

With him taking these fights in the UFC, there is no way he will fight Fedor anytime soon.  Someone mentioned it earlier, it would be at least 2 years away and we all know that 2 years is too long.

UFC heaveyweight division is terrible, lets be honest (not bad enough to give the 1-3 Lesnar a title shot though).  Affliction has a great heavyweight division and can post better fights for Randy.

I smell boxing and Don King.  I think the general concensus is that people don't mind him fighting Lesnar its just that it is for the title.  Im sorry but if I was a heavyweight I'd be pissed that Lesnar walks in and got a title shot.  Hell Crocop should have gotten a title shot then after his first loss.

There needs to be a ranking system bad.


----------



## TheArtofDave

*A lot of this also is marketing. Dana White had suspicions that Couture's agent was filling his head with garbage regarding still fighting using dirty politics to get him into Hollywood.*

*So far Couture has had a few bit parts because let's face it. The Scorpion King 2 probably won't be anything special. Anything anybody will remember Randy for. *

*As for the Fedor fight in 2 years, if Couture would have finished out his contract before this time then we might have seen a different announcement. However I'm just guessing here. *

*We'll have to watch Randy take this fight, and then see where he goes or if he is offically done with the UFC after this. *


----------



## sgtmac_46

Andrew Green said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm under the impression this is a new contract.


 This is a settlement between Randy and Dana White/UFC....I'm sure, though it has not been announced, that Randy saw the writing on the wall when he lost his bid to keep the lawsuit in Texas and it moved back to Navada.   He had to KNOW there was no way out of that UFC contract he signed.

He original had 2 fights left on his contract.....my bet is since he agreed to 3 contract fights, he did so in exchange for something he thought was valuable.


----------



## MJS

TheArtofDave said:


> *What you also have to remember is the UFC's Heavyweight Division really doesn't have much right now. So Couture vs Lesnar is a big money fight, and also gets the fans to talking. Win for the promoters, and the fight should be interesting which is a win for the fans and should go the entire 5 rounds. However I don't believe we'll see a decision.*
> 
> *If you count the win before Lesnar came to the UFC he is 2-1 in his MMA career. And I saw the Herring fight. Lesnar controlled Herring. Aren't you suppose to be strong, and athletic in the heavyweight division? Herring was no small guy, its up to anybody fighting Lesnar to overcome his strength, and inexperience. *
> 
> *I hear a lot of critcism toward Brock but its clear he is serious about his MMA career, and he is now 260-265 which has to be some what better than the 285 when he was in the WWE. And don't blame Brock for seeking respect and credilibity. If Brock wins the title he'll have to defend it all the time. He'll be put to the absolute test, and for once we'll see a heavyweight division that will draw the other heavyweights out to fight Brock. What's wrong with giving the heavyweight division a little life.*
> 
> *Randy has to take this fight to finish, or get close to finishing his contractual obligations, and it was my understanding that Randy renogiatied his own contract, just before he had his grievance, and left.*
> 
> *So its clear that Brock has a big test to overcome. But he has plenty of time to prepare to find out what the best plan of attack is, and Brock is going to follow his corner right down to a tee so we'll see where it gets him. *
> 
> *I actually don't mind it being for the title. The title fight will bring in a hell of a lot more viewers. Brock though has to understand he can't focus on over powering Couture though. He has to use strategy. Even at 45 Couture can be dangerous, but he also may be a little rusty from just returning. His conditioning will be interesting to see if it still holds up after his absense.*
> 
> *I'll probably get this event for the Lesnar/Couture fight. It will be like an extra birthday present for me since its 2 days after mine. Maybe I can get my friend to take me so we can all celebrate by watching it.*


 
Think of it like this....if you start a new job, one that has a rank structure, such as a LEO, the officers start at just that, an officer, then they have the chance to move to Sgt., LT, Capt, etc.  You have to put in your time and then advance.  I'm saying that Brock is like the officer.  I just don't think its right for him to fight someone, with as few fights as he has had, that is at the top of the food chain.  Are there no other HW fighters that are on a lower scale than Randy, that Brock could fight?  

Kinda like the old days of the UFC.  You had to fight and win in order to advance to the final fight.  You just didn't get a bump.

Either way, I'm sure its going to be an interesting fight.  Unless Brock did something eye opening and jaw dropping, Randy is still at the top of my list.:ultracool


----------



## Juggernaut

The thing that bothers me is that Lesnar was bad mouthing Fedor...which isn't the smartest thing to do. Even Dana White said Fedor is irrelevant. I highly disagree...


----------



## AceHBK

Juggernaut said:


> The thing that bothers me is that Lesnar was bad mouthing Fedor...which isn't the smartest thing to do. Even Dana White said Fedor is irrelevant. I highly disagree...


 

I was watching MMA Live on ESPN.com 
Dana White has always bad mouthed Fedor in hopes of Fedor coming over to the UFC to shut him up, but Fedor has refused to take the bait.  Dana just wants to do the fight so he can rake in all of the money, plain and simple.
Dana also said some negative things about Affliction which again I see as classless.  As much as I like Dana for the business sense that he has, he could do better in the personality department.  Brock has no class whatsoever.  Just a typical meat head.

Too bad Fenny Florian can't get a fight with BJ Penn.  He and BJ should have been fought for the title but now he has to wait for BJ to move up and fight GSP.


----------



## TheArtofDave

*MJS,*

*I get the point you're making and I completely agree. It doesn't really make much sense for Brock to get the fight now. But what it comes down to is this is a money fight.*

*I'm hoping it will be competitive, and that Couture's 11 month absence won't affect him. The reality as you know is Brock is still just starting out. He hasn't done anything worth mentioning other than that slip up to Mir.*

*Dana White gave Lesnar the best timing too in order to prove himself. I'm not sure what this fight really proves. Or why its important other than the fact that Randy needs a good showing for his return.*

*Sure we need an undisputed heavyweight champion but Couture vs Mir/Nog is what most people are looking forward to. Brock could easily take Randy's place but he'll be in for a war, because we all know Randy is just not going to let him have it.*


----------



## Odin

it still strikes me as a bit of a bad decision on Dana's part, Randy Couture is a big money maker yet at the same time you need to think about what is good for the sport.
Randy no doubt will have to fight nog, but im sorry It should be his first fight back, by not doing so he should give up the title,you have to think aswel if brock beats Randy, is brock then the heavyweight champion?.....again where is Nog in all this?

Mir vs Nog is not a good fight at all, Mir is way out of his league and im really not sure of the thinking behind it is, Nog is an excellent trainer he is the man responsible for Anderson Silva's jujitsu skills, if I was in that house I'd be selling my soul to be on his team, Mir on the other hand has not been the same since his accident, he is a shadow of his former selfIm thinking the only reason Mir was chosen is because he is a known heavyweight, where as the heavy division in the UFC seems empty at the minutebut then that would be the reason for the show.

if im honest ( and it is a bit off topic ) im annoyed at Randyhe doesnt seem to know what he wants, 8 months ago he told us its all about respect and his desire to fight Fedoraffliction more or less saying they will happily put on the fight.now after his film flopped and spending 8 months without a purse he has decided to forget about 'respect' and is in negotiations of signing a three fight dealseriously..what is he doing? me thinks it was never about respect more so I think it was actually to do with money.

but then I suppose we all need to work to provide for our families so I can see where he is coming fromI think its time for him to be honest though and not hide it.


----------



## Brian S

Money IS the respect he is after. Randy just thinks he is entitled to more than Dana thought he was, that's why they split.


----------



## Bigjoemma

There is nothing odd here its just Randy trying to end his contract and because of that Dana said fine this is who you'll fight Randy had no choice cause he wants to fight the best and thats Fedor. Gotta be the best to be the best (which i think wont happen Randy's great but Fedor's on another level.)


----------



## Odin

Bigjoemma said:


> There is nothing odd here its just Randy trying to end his contract and because of that Dana said fine this is who you'll fight Randy had no choice cause he wants to fight the best and thats Fedor. Gotta be the best to be the best (which i think wont happen Randy's great but Fedor's on another level.)


 

Trying to end his contract?.....lol the brock fight is part of a three fight contract that Randy has signed.

Fedor's contact inables him to fight for any promotion.......Dana might have a plan.

its dangerous though, the winner of brock randy will fight the winner of nog Mir.


----------



## Brian S

Odin said:


> Trying to end his contract?.....lol the brock fight is part of a three fight contract that Randy has signed.
> 
> Fedor's contact inables him to fight for any promotion.......Dana might have a plan.
> 
> its dangerous though, the winner of brock randy will fight the winner of nog Mir.


 

 That's it. Lesnar will NOT be the champion IF he beats Randy(which I doubt). He will have to fight the winner of Nog/Mir. The winner of that fight will be the heavyweight champ.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Brian S said:


> Money IS the respect he is after. Randy just thinks he is entitled to more than Dana thought he was, that's why they split.


 Dana looks at it like the business that it is....why shouldn't Randy?


----------



## phlaw

Andrew Green said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm under the impression this is a new contract.


You are correct, this is a brand new 3 fight deal.  This new contract INCLUDES Randy fighting Fedor in 2009.  Dana and Randy have both already talked about this.


----------



## Odin

sgtmac_46 said:


> Dana looks at it like the business that it is....why shouldn't Randy?


 
Because Dana is a business man its his job, Randy is a fighter that should be his job.

Dont get me wrong, you should be paid well for what you do, but Randy has had more chances given to him then any other fighter in the UFC and was still paid accordingly.....all that talk of Dana white not respecting him was rubbish, i think it was more of the other way round.


----------



## Odin

phlaw said:


> You are correct, this is a brand new 3 fight deal. This new contract INCLUDES Randy fighting Fedor in 2009. Dana and Randy have both already talked about this.


 
Thats interesting, i know Fedors contract enables him to fight Randy, but who for??? the UFC??.....another thing Dana needs to worry about is keeping Randy winning until he meets Fedor, I can see Randy beating brock, I can see Randy beating Mir...but you know what i struggle to see him beating Nog.

Fedor's fight with Arlovski has been pushed back till january so it could be as soon as after that.


----------



## MJS

TheArtofDave said:


> *MJS,*
> 
> *I get the point you're making and I completely agree. It doesn't really make much sense for Brock to get the fight now. But what it comes down to is this is a money fight.*
> 
> *I'm hoping it will be competitive, and that Couture's 11 month absence won't affect him. The reality as you know is Brock is still just starting out. He hasn't done anything worth mentioning other than that slip up to Mir.*
> 
> *Dana White gave Lesnar the best timing too in order to prove himself. I'm not sure what this fight really proves. Or why its important other than the fact that Randy needs a good showing for his return.*
> 
> *Sure we need an undisputed heavyweight champion but Couture vs Mir/Nog is what most people are looking forward to. Brock could easily take Randy's place but he'll be in for a war, because we all know Randy is just not going to let him have it.*


 
Oh I don't disagree at all that this is primarily about the cash.  Hey, either way, whoever fights, I'll be tuning in.


----------



## IcemanSK

Promoters do this kinda thing to create interest. The difference is, they usually do it when they're having a hard time putting butts in the seats. It's a mystery as to why they would do something like this when the talent pool is so rich & interest in the sport is at it's peak. It's a gamble that will not pay off.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Odin said:


> Because Dana is a business man its his job, Randy is a fighter that should be his job.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, you should be paid well for what you do, but Randy has had more chances given to him then any other fighter in the UFC and was still paid accordingly.....all that talk of Dana white not respecting him was rubbish, i think it was more of the other way round.


Randy is a BUSINESSman who markets his skills for money.  It's not 'show friends' it's 'show business'.

If your not a shrewed businessman in the fight game you'll die broken down, bitter and POOR!  

A fighter owes it to himself to get the best deal going.

We tend to look at managers as businessmen and athletes as somebody that should be above 'business' decisions....which amazes me quite frankly.  Professional athletes are businessmen marketing a skill just like any other.


----------



## Skpotamus

Another forum had some interesting info about the contract disputes between the UFC and Coutore: 

Apparantly, Randy hasn't really signed a new deal.  He's agreed to abide by the terms of his old contract.  He had a three fight deal before, and he has a three fight deal now.  His pay wasnt' changed.  

The old contract had stipulations in it that he could only break contract while holding a title if it was stripped by the UFC or he retired permanantly.  Hence Noqueira being the _interim_ champion.  If they stripped Coutore, he'd be free and clear.  

Here's the info from dave meltzer:
From Dave Meltzer:

"While everyone was all smiles both on the video and at the press conference when Couture and Dana White publicly reconciled, it was a very trying day. Couture did sign a three-fight contract, but the terms were identical to his old contract, so if the show does 1 million buys, hell earn $2.58 million. 

Coutures lawyers and UFC lawyers agreed to the settlement, where all legal issues would be dropped and Couture would return under his old deal, but UFC agreed to extend the contract at least one more fight (he had two fights left on his old deal). However, Couture did not sign, having issues with certain terms of the settlement agreement. There was another verbal agreement reached on the contract a little before Noon on 9/2. 

At a little before Noon, when the press conference was scheduled to start, Couture arrived at UFC headquarters to sign the deal with Lorenzo Fertitta. Exactly what happened from there is not clear, but at 12:15 p.m., Couture, attempting to change some minor points once again (perhaps feeling he had a slight bit of leverage since UFC had called the press conference and already delayed it once) left the meeting room when UFC wouldnt change the deal. 

He then left the offices, and apparently the deal was off. Reporters were waiting for the press conference since before Noon and told there was aschedule conflict which would delay the press conference by one hour. Couture drove away, and at that moment, they were going to cancel the press conference (almost nobody got word of this, but there were a few reporters who did find out there was a good chance the press conference, at the time now slated for 1 p.m., would be canceled. At the time, nobody knew the reason why, although it wouldnt have been hard to figure). 

At that moment, it was believed the deal was about to completely fall apart. The sides had another court date for later in the week. At least to the outside, both sides felt confident in their case, but the difference was that UFC could better afford the fight and since the case was going to be in Nevada court, there was the feeling that gave them another advantage, plus the whole case was Couture was looking for freedom to fight elsewhere when he had two fights left on his contract, and the contract was stronger due to the championship clause that binds the champion to the promotion unless he retires or loses.

That was the key as to why UFC never stripped Couture of the title even as it passed one year without a title defense and him turning down the offers and always publicly saying Nogueiras next opponent would be Couture even though they knew at the time saying that was just posturing (and it also worked to give people the idea that Couture was ducking Nogueira, and whatever you think of Couture, that assertion is ridiculous). The continuing legal case was draining Couture financially, and the time length of continuing the fight was working against him. It really was bad advice he was given last year in leaving. Perhaps if he was 28 years old and was geared to fight it to the end, its one thing, but maybe he thought he would somehow be able to get out of the contract with a breach.

There was also the issue with Couture appearing on the Affliction show in the ring with Fedor Emelianenko and promoting a future fight, which to me came across as a blatant violation of the non-compete. Had Couture won in court, hed be 46, and would have lost two more money fights between now and then in addition to probably two or three fights hed already lost because of being tied up in litigation. Coutures lawyers who had agreed to the deal said to UFC that he only left to put gas in his car, and then tried to persuade him to return to the offices. 

Couture came back to the UFC offices at about 12:30 p.m., but was on his cell phone for several minutes. He then went back to talk with Lorenzo Fertitta. At about 12:50 p.m., the deal was finalized and he taped a segment with Dana White, who was all smiles, with them acting all chummy, talked for a few minutes and then started the press conference.


----------



## Lynne

Wish I had pay per view.  I missed the fight between Lesnar and Herring, too.

I hope they show the fights on Spike eventually, even if it's after the fact.


----------



## AceHBK

Lynne said:


> Wish I had pay per view. I missed the fight between Lesnar and Herring, too.
> 
> I hope they show the fights on Spike eventually, even if it's after the fact.


 
Trust me, you REALLY didn't miss anything.


----------



## Lynne

AceHBK said:


> Trust me, you REALLY didn't miss anything.


 Oh ok... I'll take your word for it


----------



## tko4u

Well herring did a back flip after getting hit, that was HILARIOUS but other than that, it blew. I wish brock would stand more!!!


----------



## MeatWad2

if you go to mmalinker.com, you will more than likely be able to find the fight you'd like to see...even if you don't have PPV.


----------



## AbsZero

Or you can check fliiby.com for the latest fights in really good quality..


----------



## Kwanjang

Lesnar all brawn, no brains.  Last time Lesnar fought Mirr he (Lesnar) didn't have much of a stradegy. I hope Couture wins


----------



## tko4u

I think lesnar has all the makings of a champion, except a ground defense. He is fast, huge, powerful, great wrestler, great puncher, but horrible at bjj. If he is not careful on the ground, I could see couture overwhelming him.


----------

